# Did Takia Oyata ever meet Gichin Funakosh?



## Sensei Payne (Jul 4, 2011)

Did the two ever meet and/or train together?

It is possible that my math is wrong.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to say that no, this never happened.  Oyata is in his 80s now.  Funakoshi died in the 50s.  The time periods really don't match and at no time does Oyata even hint that this might have occurred in his biography.  Why do you ask?


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been reading Karate-Do:my way of life, and I just thought it would be really epic to know if the two had crossed paths.


----------

